# More college football



## ronlane (Oct 17, 2016)

Went back out to a small D2 school again this Saturday. Weather was great except for the wind. I got to borrow the Canon 100-400mm mk II this weekend. Used the 100-400 on my 7D mk II and used the 24-70mm on my new acquired 1D Mark II.

1) Flags everywhere. Sorry it was so dark, this was with the 1D mk ii and the 24-70. Still trying to get used to the menu system and how to change things on it.


 

2) He didn't catch it but I still liked the shot.

 

3) Cropping with the 100-400mm

 

4) Getting in there close with the 100-400mm

 

5) The ball in in there, there is faces and there is a caption waiting to happen.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 12, 2016)

How do you like the lens Canon 100-400 mkII?  I am about to purchase one for out door sport in a day or two.  Don't want to make mistake.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 12, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> How do you like the lens Canon 100-400 mkII?  I am about to purchase one for out door sport in a day or two.  Don't want to make mistake.



@TonyUSA, I got a lot of good images with it that day. That was my first and only time shooting with any of the 100-400mm lenses. For me personally, I don't think I will buy it because I don't shoot enough during the day for it to make sense. I would rather have a 300mm f/2.8.

I could see this as being a good lens for out door daytime work, like this afternoon football game was. I have honestly gotten use to having the f/2.8 though.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you.  I was looking at used 300mm f/2.8 too but when my 70-200 f/2.8IS was on 50D still not happy with the reach at the pool around 25-30 yards.  Now it is on 5D and the reach is less.  I guess I will have to give it a try.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice set, Ron... looks like some tough light!


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 13, 2016)

Mostly will be outdoor around noon time so I guess it will be enough light.  When I win the lotto then I will buy 400mm f/2.8.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice set, Ron... looks like some tough light!



Thanks John. Yeah, an afternoon game (2:00 pm local) and not much hiding from the sun. Some of those were in the North endzone shooting back toward the Sun, which is for sure not ideal.


----------



## BillM (Jan 3, 2017)

Really nice set Ron, love #4 !!!!


I would love to shoot to 400 MM some day


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2017)

BillM said:


> Really nice set Ron, love #4 !!!!
> 
> 
> I would love to shoot to 400 MM some day



Thanks. I am not sure that I'm glad I did shoot at 400mm. First I got to shoot a 400mm f/2.8 for about 2:50 of game time the week before I took these. This 100-400mm is the property of the guy that let me shoot the 400mm f/2.8. The lighting was really good for that lens but I'd really love to shoot that 400mm f/2.8 for an entire game.

A few weeks later, I got credentials to OU and rented a 300mm f/2.8 and cried when I had to return it. Now I am trying to find ways to get the money to get me one before August 1, 2017 so I'll be ready for football.


----------



## BillM (Jan 3, 2017)

Give a long hard look to the Sigma 120-300 MM f/2.8 Sport. It will save you a few thousand and it is a really nice piece of glass. A Sigma 120-300 MM f/2.8 Sport and a Nikon/Canon 70-200 f/2.8 together cost about the same as a Nikon/Canon 300 MM f/2.8


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2017)

Great set.


----------

